# Is everysinglebody freezing?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It has been so cold here. Well, for California the low twenties is really cold. Lots of people don't have heaters that are up to these low temps. I am among them. But, we are hearing of much lower temperatures around the country. Burrrrr. But, hey, it's supposed to be cold at Christmas time.

It would be so cool if we got snow. But it is very rare, because it usually only gets super cold when it is clear. We had beautiful snow about ten years ago...it even lasted for several hours. I miss the snow at Christmas time.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is kind of funny regarding the cold in Ca.

Arctic Chill in LA - YouTube


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It is cold only because I am running the a/c because I am having a hot flash LOL. We haven't had a FL cold snap yet.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Pam, that video is hilarious! Our heater is on non stop its been a week... have no plans on turning it off.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylvia I AM FREEZING, I can't seem to get warm, my hands are cold all the time and my feet well, I won't even go there:blink: HEY I THOUGHT AZ WAS WARM IN THE WINTERS
living in a motorhome is hard when it gets below 60's, the heat is so uneven, gets to warm in the living area and cold in the bedroom, and when you sit on the toilet:w00t: well it wakes you up.:HistericalSmiley:
I haven't wanted to complain so many are having such a terrible time staying warm

But I KNOW IT WILL GET WARMER IN A FEW DAYS, AT HOME IT IS 11 FOR THE HIGH, AND IT IS JUST TE BEGINNING OF A LONG WINTER


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Our temp here is 20 degree and tomorrow night 9 degrees . We've got snow with more on the way!! All snuggled up with the fireplace. My house is hot with the oven going !


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dominic said:


> Pam, that video is hilarious! Our heater is on non stop its been a week... have no plans on turning it off.


I first went to San Francisco in January...from NYC. I thought I would freeze to death. Some apartment buildings in SF control the heat and turn it off during the day. I guess those guys have to go to Starbucks. :w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sylvia I AM FREEZING, I can't seem to get warm, my hands are cold all the time and my feet well, I won't even go there:blink: HEY I THOUGHT AZ WAS WARM IN THE WINTERS
> living in a motorhome is hard when it gets below 60's, the heat is so uneven, gets to warm in the living area and cold in the bedroom, and when you sit on the toilet:w00t: well it wakes you up.:HistericalSmiley:
> I haven't wanted to complain so many are having such a terrible time staying warm
> 
> But I KNOW IT WILL GET WARMER IN A FEW DAYS, AT HOME IT IS 11 FOR THE HIGH, AND IT IS JUST TE BEGINNING OF A LONG WINTER


Get yourself a hot water bottle. I love mine, might even trade DH, if it came to it. Somehow there is no getting warm just by holding in your body heat...you need a source.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Our temp here is 20 degree and tomorrow night 9 degrees . We've got snow with more on the way!! All snuggled up with the fireplace. My house is hot with the oven going !


Maybe that is why Christmas cookies are a tradition. Kissing to birds with one stone, so to speak.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes... have been freezing in AZ...which I know is nothing compared to other places... but really cold for us.

Gus and Grace are in sweaters over PJs.

Supposed to warm up a little tomorrow.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's been freezing here - this morning it was 14 degrees. Last week, we had freezing fog. We've also had an ice storm and snow. It's just one form of freezing after another lately. I'm definitely ready for some sunshine and pool time.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Brrrrrrr, I sure am freezing. Its minus 9 C but the wind chill is making it feel like minus 18 C. We are also under a snowsquall warning that is supposed to last from now through Friday. Did I mention that I HATE winter! :angry:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Was 82F here today.....I went out grocery shopping in shorts and flip flops. Ugh! Send us some winter weather.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yup, still in the 80's here too. Way too hot for December. Overall though, we've been very lucky with the weather in Florida.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Brrrrrrr, I sure am freezing. Its minus 9 C but the wind chill is making it feel like minus 18 C. We are also under a snowsquall warning that is supposed to last from now through Friday. Did I mention that I HATE winter! :angry:


I need a glass of red wine after reading this. I can't even imagine... it gets on 28 here and that is cold enough to me. Bundle up!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in NW Florida closer to Alabama and we've been having cold temperature's. Well cold for me, since i've been living in FL for 22 years i'm not used to the cold anymore, but i don't like it hot and humid either, i sometimes wonder how i survived growing up in Baltimore. It was in the 50's today and will be in the 30's tonight and i think 60's tomorrow and 30's tomorrow night, not cold for some but i'm cold blooded.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wont post the Florida temps again Sylvia. :HistericalSmiley: I don't wanna make you feel bad. :wub: just say, I sure hope it's warm California again for you real soon. I don't do cold well at all. :angry:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Believe it or not, I never really knew it was so warm in the winter in Florida. I used to ask my sister to come live with us, and she would say, no it is too cold. Now, I get it. Actually, except for the fact the my house doesn't get warm for hours, I kind of like the cold outside. I like wool clothes too. I like sweaters.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I haven't felt winter in about 4 years, lol! That's the beauty of living in the tropics of Central America... :thumbsup: 

No but honestly, after a while you start to miss the cold. Specially wearing winter clothes and bundling up with hot chocolate :wub: Although, I think next time I'm in a place with winter I will miss Panama and it's tropical climate! I can go swimming and tan whenever I want to (if it's not raining).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fluffdoll said:


> I haven't felt winter in about 4 years, lol! That's the beauty of living in the tropics of Central America... :thumbsup:
> 
> No but honestly, after a while you start to miss the cold. Specially wearing winter clothes and bundling up with hot chocolate :wub: Although, I think next time I'm in a place with winter I will miss Panama and it's tropical climate! I can go swimming and tan whenever I want to (if it's not raining).


Marisol, I am curious about your life. I take it you were not born in Panama? I would love to hear about where you come from and other interesting things about your life in Panama.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Marisol, I am curious about your life. I take it you were not born in Panama? I would love to hear about where you come from and other interesting things about your life in Panama.


Thanks Sylvia! I was not born here nor am I Panamanian, lol. Let me see how I can sum it up real quick... I moved here from Florida about 4 years ago. I am Greek/Venezuelan. Born in Venezuela but my father is Greek so I have both cultures (but I speak Spanish a lot better than Greek). Moved around a lot as a kid; I lived in Venezuela first, then Switzerland, Greece, and moved to Florida when I was about 7. Every where I lived I studied in schools with the American system so even before I lived in the states I spoke English. I've lived in Florida the longest though out of all the places but I don't feel or consider myself American. When I was 15 I moved here but I still have my house in Florida, in Venezuela and in Greece (not Switzerland though since I was in boarding school). So yeah, I don't really consider any certain place my "home" and am not very patriotic about anywhere!  
Oh and almost forgot, I moved here because of the Panama canal. We have a cargo shipping business so my dad wanted to move here because of it. Panama is nice; I literally live next to a rain forest and there are tamarin monkeys in the trees in my backyard, lol!! I don't really know what else I could say that is "interesting" about here though.


Hope that wasn't too long or confusing, lol!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Our high today was 30 -- but it is supposed to be warmer by the weekend. Probably around 50 for a high on Saturday.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got home from Vermont tonight and it was in the low 20's which is kind of balmy for Vermont this time of year. Yes it was snowing but not that much...we should have a lot more by now and boy was it blowing. Came home to NYC and it was around 30 tonight and no snow that I could see. We're hoping for some more snow over the Christmas/New Year's week for some skiing for those who still do that. NOT ME after last year's accident. :huh:



Fluffdoll said:


> Thanks Sylvia! I was not born here nor am I Panamanian, lol. Let me see how I can sum it up real quick... I moved here from Florida about 4 years ago. I am Greek/Venezuelan. Born in Venezuela but my father is Greek so I have both cultures (but I speak Spanish a lot better than Greek). Moved around a lot as a kid; I lived in Venezuela first, then Switzerland, Greece, and moved to Florida when I was about 7. Every where I lived I studied in schools with the American system so even before I lived in the states I spoke English. I've lived in Florida the longest though out of all the places but I don't feel or consider myself American. When I was 15 I moved here but I still have my house in Florida, in Venezuela and in Greece (not Switzerland though since I was in boarding school). So yeah, I don't really consider any certain place my "home" and am not very patriotic about anywhere!
> Oh and almost forgot, I moved here because of the Panama canal. We have a cargo shipping business so my dad wanted to move here because of it. Panama is nice; I literally live next to a rain forest and there are tamarin monkeys in the trees in my backyard, lol!! I don't really know what else I could say that is "interesting" about here though.
> 
> 
> Hope that wasn't too long or confusing, lol!


Wow, Marisol. Really interesting life. Love that you have gotten to meet all these nationalities and seen customs in so many lands. Very cool. I love that you see tamarin's but do you also see scary snakes and bugs? :w00t:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Just got home from Vermont tonight and it was in the low 20's which is kind of balmy for Vermont this time of year. Yes it was snowing but not that much...we should have a lot more by now and boy was it blowing. Came home to NYC and it was around 30 tonight and no snow that I could see. We're hoping for some more snow over the Christmas/New Year's week for some skiing for those who still do that. NOT ME after last year's accident. :huh:
> 
> 
> Wow, Marisol. Really interesting life. Love that you have gotten to meet all these nationalities and seen customs in so many lands. Very cool. I love that you see tamarin's but do you also see scary snakes and bugs? :w00t:


LOL, Yes!! We've found coral snakes in my backyard and many others... they haven't hurt anyone thanks to God. There are some bugs outside but they're not really a big deal to me. Also, everywhere there are sloths and armadillos. When I first moved here and saw an armadillo my brother and I were so scared because we had never seen one before; it was night and it looked like an alien, lol!! Oh and three years ago, when I was 16, I caught a sloth that was in the front yard but my mom called the animal protection to take it because she said it was cruel to keep it. I never even knew what they were till I moved here but I was so mad at my mom. It was so pretty I wanted to keep it! Now I understand why she didn't let me though  
What I hate the most though are the frogs since those hideous things killed my little Dolce  Now I literally don't let any of my two outside anymore, specially Kimmy since she's so tiny.

Okay, I feel so "off topic" since this thread is about Winter and I'm talking about the wildlife in Panama :w00t:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

"Hmmm...fweezin? Does it wook wike we're fweezin?!"  :HistericalSmiley:
love :heart: Paris


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Right now we're at the high for today - yes, high at 5:00 am. Temps will drop to below zero tonight. Tomorrow back up to 22 - whoo hoo! A heat wave!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's snow covered back at home in New Jersey, but just perfect here in St. John!
Lovin' this weather....


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Here in south-eastern Louisiana, highs get up into the 60s, but the lows are right around freezing. It is cold, because it is such a wet cold. I can only remember getting snow once in my life here, in 1984 I believe it was. Other than ice storms, we only get to see some flurrys, but they melt the second they touch the ground. We have central heat though, not like Sylie. My two have been wearing PJ's to bed and t-shirts during the day, it is supposed to be a little warmer today so I left their t-shirts off today. They were so happy when I took them off, they were rubbing their backs all over the carpet!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Its so cold here in Ontario..................... the Politicians are putting their own hands in their own pockets! LOL!! Yup we are getting a snow advisory for Sat................... sigh


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I for one love the cold weatherI I don't care how cold it is outside...the colder the better. I know most people don't feel this way but I have been this way since I was a kid!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Fluffdoll said:


> Thanks Sylvia! I was not born here nor am I Panamanian, lol. Let me see how I can sum it up real quick... I moved here from Florida about 4 years ago. I am Greek/Venezuelan. Born in Venezuela but my father is Greek so I have both cultures (but I speak Spanish a lot better than Greek). Moved around a lot as a kid; I lived in Venezuela first, then Switzerland, Greece, and moved to Florida when I was about 7. Every where I lived I studied in schools with the American system so even before I lived in the states I spoke English. I've lived in Florida the longest though out of all the places but I don't feel or consider myself American. When I was 15 I moved here but I still have my house in Florida, in Venezuela and in Greece (not Switzerland though since I was in boarding school). So yeah, I don't really consider any certain place my "home" and am not very patriotic about anywhere!
> Oh and almost forgot, I moved here because of the Panama canal. We have a cargo shipping business so my dad wanted to move here because of it. Panama is nice; I literally live next to a rain forest and there are tamarin monkeys in the trees in my backyard, lol!! I don't really know what else I could say that is "interesting" about here though.
> 
> 
> Hope that wasn't too long or confusing, lol!


Sounds like an amazing life!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's been icy and freezing for a week here in Arkansas! The sun came out yesterday and we got a little thaw. This pic is from this morning!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Vegas too!  I take horseback riding lessons with my 8 year old granddaughter and our toes were FROZEN last Thursday. I went shopping...ski gloves, under armor, toe warmers, thermals & wool socks!!! Luckily it seems to have warmed up a bit today


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a beautiful scene!



sherry said:


> It's been icy and freezing for a week here in Arkansas! The sun came out yesterday and we got a little thaw. This pic is from this morning!
> View attachment 175537


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There are just too many interesting replies to respond to each one. Thanks Pat, Sherry and Jill for sharing your beautiful pictures that say more than words.

Thanks Marisol for telling us about your rather unique life. Someday, I hope you will post some photos of your surroundings...wow monkeys and sloths in your back yard. 

One thing I must mention is that although it is quite cold, the sun is shining. :chili::Sunny Smile:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

We don't have central heat either. When it gets chilly here, I get a heating pad. Drape it over my feet, shoulders, wherever I feel the coldest. I also sleep on top of a heated throw, cover with a quilt. Spookie seems to be ok, she never wants to be covered.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well it's been bitterly cold here this past week. Right now it's 19~ and feels like 10~. But the positive thing about these arctic frigid temps is it's so cold the snow is dry. That means dry paws when they come in from outside and no huge snowballs that need to be melted off their paws and legs! :thumbsup:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

The weather is so weird right now, it is unusually mild here for the time of year, not even in the single figures the past week or so. I was hoping for snow  We had a week of below freezing temperatures a couple of weeks back and a flutter of snow last week but it's alot milder this week, so unusual for this time of year. Looks like we won't be having a white christmas unfortunately.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sylie said:


> There are just too many interesting replies to respond to each one. Thanks Pat, Sherry and Jill for sharing your beautiful pictures that say more than words.
> 
> Thanks Marisol for telling us about your rather unique life. Someday, I hope you will post some photos of your surroundings...wow monkeys and sloths in your back yard.
> 
> One thing I must mention is that although it is quite cold, the sun is shining. :chili::Sunny Smile:


Awe! :wub: Thank you Sylvia for the shout out! 
We totally understand the chilly weather, and just wanted to know that you are not alone!!  Brrrrr....so, is it Spring yet?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Well after a week of snowing every single day, its not getting any better. This morning with the wind chill, its feeling like *minus 20*. :w00t:. Brrrrrrr.


----------

